# Tivo Stream - do I need it for non-Roamio Tivos?



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

In my home environment, I have three Premiere XLs, one Premiere XL4 and one S3 that will be replaced by a Roamio Pro in the next few months. All of the Tivos are talking on MoCa, either by external or integrated adapters. 

I know the Roamio Pro has an integrated Stream, so it's obvious to me that it will push out content on that Tivo via the Stream. 

Question is, will the Roamio Pro stream out content that was recorded on it directly or would anything I recorded on any other Tivo that I transferred to the Roamio Pro be viewable via the integrated Stream? If that's the case, then I wouldn't need a standalone Stream for the Premiere units and can just wait until I get the Roamio Pro. 

I think I already know the answer though it made sense to ask and double-check.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The stream inside the Roamio Pro is exactly the same as a standalone Stream and can stream content from any Premiere or Roamio on your network. There is no reason for you to buy a standalone Stream if you're buying a Roamio Plus or Pro.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

So, would it work with content recorded on a Premiere if the content is on the Premiere, or does it need to be copied to the Roamio to be streamed?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

shrike4242 said:


> So, would it work with content recorded on a Premiere if the content is on the Premiere, or does it need to be copied to the Roamio to be streamed?


Yes, it works with content on the Premiere directly, you don't have to copy it over yourself. Internally the Roamio Stream streams the recording from Premiere, transcodes it, then sends it to iOS App. Think of the internal Roamio Stream as identical to a standalone TiVo Stream.


----------

